# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگو با مسئولین سایت، درخواست و پیشنهاد > گفتگو: گسترش توانايي هاي برنامه نويس!'

## salehbagheri

با عرض سلامي گرم در اين هواي سرد!

مي توانم به جرأت بگويم كه سايت برنامه نويس يكي از بهترين سايتهايي است كه در امر توسعه برنامه نويسي به خوبي فعاليت مي كند! و ميتواند خود را نيز نسبت به رقبا، با فعاليت هاي مذكور زير، بهتر (تر) كند!
اين سايت و مديران آن توانايي هاي بالقوه اي همچون:

*1- نشر مجله هايي در زمينه توسعه برنامه نويسي به كمك تجارب كاربران و كدهاي ارائه شده توسط آنها!*
*2- ايجاد بخش كارآفريني براي برنامه نويسان سايت خود! (نه از طريق تبليغات)*
*3- ايجاد مسابقات برنامه نويسي ميان كاربران!*
*4- ساخت پروژه هاي بزرگ به كمك كاربران!*
*5- تقدير از كاربران حرفه اي و ايجاد اميد به كد نويسي در ديگر كاربران!*
و ...
دارند كه اميدوارم با گرماي نفس مديران خون گرم اين سايت، از قوه به عمل تبديل گردد!

با تشكر!

----------


## manvaputra

با نظر شما دوست عزیزموافقم هر چند مواردی مثل موارد زیر به سرمایه هم نیاز داره همین که مدیران این سایتو بدون حق عضویت سر پا نگه داشتن لطف بزرگیه که این هم جای تشکر داره.



> *1- نشر مجله هايي در زمينه توسعه برنامه نويسي به كمك تجارب كاربران و كدهاي ارائه شده توسط آنها!*
> *2- ايجاد بخش كارآفريني براي برنامه نويسان سايت خود! (نه از طريق تبليغات)*

----------


## man4toman

مجله میتونه بصورت اینترنتی منتشر بشه.
نیازی به هزینه هم نداره. من خودم چندتا مجله کار کردم. هم چاپی و هم اینترنتی . کمکی خواستین در خدمتیم....

----------


## Dr.Bronx

> 4- ساخت پروژه هاي بزرگ به كمك كاربران!


اتفاقا ديشب داشتم به همين موضوع فكر مي كردم كه توي بخش وي بي 6 همين موضوع رو راه بندازيم
ولي با خودم گفتم نه !
اينا حاظر نيستن وقت خودشون رو برا اين چيزا بزارن
با اينكه اصلا چيز بي ارزشي نيست و ممكنه برنامه اي كه ساخته ميشه بسيار بسيار كاربردي باشه
ولي وقتي صحبت از همكاري ميشه همه جا خالي مي كنن

----------


## manvaputra

> مجله میتونه بصورت اینترنتی منتشر بشه.


ایده جالبیه مثلا ماهنامه تخصصی برنامه نویس شامل حالا مقالات یا کدهای بدرد بخور .

----------


## Felony

بسیار ایده ی جالب و مفیدی و میتونه زمینه ی موفقیّت و اشتیاق خیلی از کاربران کم سن و سال مثل من رو هم فراهم کنه !

امیدوارم مدیران محترم موافقت کنند .

----------


## مهران رسا

منم با ارائه ماهنامه الکترونیکی موافقم !

----------


## Pr0grammer

> اتفاقا ديشب داشتم به همين موضوع فكر مي كردم كه توي بخش وي بي 6 همين موضوع رو راه بندازيم
> ولي با خودم گفتم نه !
> اينا حاظر نيستن وقت خودشون رو برا اين چيزا بزارن
> با اينكه اصلا چيز بي ارزشي نيست و ممكنه برنامه اي كه ساخته ميشه بسيار بسيار كاربردي باشه
> ولي وقتي صحبت از همكاري ميشه همه جا خالي مي كنن


ایده ها که خوبند ...... اما!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
همون ربات یاهو رو توی بخش VB مگه ندیدی؟! مثلاً کار گروهی بود!  :لبخند گشاده!: 

امیدوارم اگه قراره اتفاقی بیفته، اصولی و با برنامه باشه!

----------


## مهران رسا

انشاالله مدیران هم کمک کنند نتیجه بسیار جالبی خواهد داشت .

من به نوبه خودم که آماده همکاری هستم . منتظر نظر دیگر دوستان هم هستیم ...

----------


## manvaputra

> منتظر نظر دیگر دوستان هم هستیم ...


من هم هر کاری از دستم بر بیاد انجام میدم

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

منتظر نظر دیگر دوستان هم هستیم ... 


> من هم هر کاری از دستم بر بیاد انجام میدم


در صورت موافقت مسئولین سایت فکر جالبی خواهد بود.
برای ماهنامه من همه جوره هستم.

----------


## Pr0grammer

من هم آماده هستم که همکاری کنم؛ امیدوارم بتونم مفید باشم.....
اما بهتره منتظر نظر آقای کرامتی باشیم....

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

ماهنامه تخصصی برنامه نویس ایده خوبیه. 

فرمت و محتوی ماهنامه فوق رو پیشنهاد بدید.

----------


## Dr.Bronx

فرمت كه خوب PDF
محتوا :‌ 
موفقيت هاي برنامه نويسان سايت برنامه نويس
اجراي پروژه هاي گروهي
اخبار برنامه نويس
معرفي Release برنامه ها
معرفي كاربران برتر
معرفي مديران موفق
و چندين و چند مورد ديگه

----------


## manvaputra

منتخبی از مقالات مفید 
منتخبی از کدهای خوب مربوط به هر قسمت

----------


## مهران رسا

اخباری دنیای IT .
معرفی سایت های مفید .
معرفی بهترین نمونه متن انگلیسی ماه در مورد برنامه نویسی .
آموزش زبان های برنامه نویسی به صورت پیوسته  و نکته به نکته.
برگزاری آزمون ها و مسابقات الکترونیکی برنامه نویسی و اعلام اسامی برنده شدگان در ماهنامه ی برنامه نویس .

----------


## milade

> برگزاری آزمون ها و مسابقات الکترونیکی برنامه نویسی و اعلام اسامی برنده شدگان در ماهنامه ی برنامه نویس .


سلام
این مسابقه چه طوریه؟
جایزه داره؟اگه اره کی میده؟
دوستان منم هستم برا ماهنامه
موفق باشید

----------


## Felony

> این مسابقه چه طوریه؟
> جایزه داره؟اگه اره کی میده؟


هنوز مدیران محترم با مسابقه موافقت نکردند ولی حتما نباید ارزش مالی داشته باشه ، همین که یه یادگاری از اولین و بهترین سایت برنامه نویسی فارسی زبان باشه کافیه ! 

البته میتونیم مثل انجمن ها و سایت های دیگه از کسانی که تو مسابقه شرکت میکنن یه مبلغی رو بسته به تعداد نفرات بگیریم مثلا نفری 1000 یا 2000 تومان که فکر نکنم کسی با این یکی دو تومن مشکلی داشته باشه ، بعدش میتونیم جایزه رو از اون پول جمع آوری شده تهیّه کنیم .

----------


## milade

مهم نیست جایزه!
اگه کاری خواستید بکنید منو یادتون باشه!
موفق باشید

----------


## mostafaaa

سلام
من هم در هر زمینه ای که بتونم کمک میکنم

----------


## salehbagheri

> ماهنامه تخصصی برنامه نویس ایده خوبیه. 
> 
> فرمت و محتوی ماهنامه فوق رو پیشنهاد بدید.


1- در ابتداي امر معرفي سايت و مديران برنامه نويس!
2- معرفي زبانهاي برنامه نويسي! نقد، مقايسه و ...!
3- خبرهاي روز دنياي رايانه و مهمتر از آن برنامه نويسي!
4- ارائه حداقل يه مقاله در هر زمينه! (موضوعات را در صفحه اول سايت مشاهده مي مي كنيد!)
5- قسمت پرسش و پاسخ (منتخبي از بهترين پرسش ها و بهترين پاسخها در سايت)
6- ارائه نكات لطيف و ريز برنامه نويسي!
7- ارائه بهترين كدهاي طرح شده از سوي كاربران و مكان استفاده آن كد!
8- هر ماه يك نرم افزار (معرفي نرم افزارهاي در رابطه با برنامه نويسي)
9- هر ماه يك بازي (نقد بازي از منظر موتور، گرافيك، صدا و ...)
10- طرح مسابقه! ساخت بازي! سايت! نرم افزار! يا اصلاً جدول!
11- معرفي كاربران يا مديران برتر!
12- كلي تبليغات (كه نباشه بهتره)
13- و در آخر هم يك DVD همراه مجله، پر از *صفر و يك* هاي پر ارزش!

اين هم مجله برنامه نويس!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vcldeveloper

> - و در آخر هم يك DVD همراه مجله، پر از *صفر و يك* هاي پر ارزش!
> 
> اين هم مجله برنامه نويس!


یعنی منظورتون اینه که مجله کاغذی چاپ کنیم؟!! تا الان که صحبت مجله الکترونیکی بود! می دونید دردسر تهیه کاغذ برای چاپ نشریه کاغذی، و دریافت مجوز، و... چقدره؟!

----------


## it4six

سلام 
جایی که همه مدیر و کاربر دائمی هستند من چی دارم بگم
ولی خوب اگه این مجله هه رو میل بیاد خیلی باحال تره 
اگه فک کردین کمکی می تونم بکنم دریغ نمی کنم

----------


## manvaputra

> می دونید دردسر تهیه کاغذ برای چاپ نشریه کاغذی، و دریافت مجوز، و... چقدره؟!


به نظر میاد اگه برای شروع نسخه الکترونیکی باشه بهتره.

----------


## Felony

> می دونید دردسر تهیه کاغذ برای چاپ نشریه کاغذی، و دریافت مجوز، و... چقدره؟!


درسته بهتره چند وقت اول الکترونیکی باشه تا ببینیم چقدر طرفدار داره بعدا میتونیم یواش یواش به سوی یه مجله حرکت کنیم .

در مورد مجوز و ... هم من میتونم کمک کنم .

----------


## afsharm

با کسب اجازه از دوستان محترم من موافق نیستم.

چون اولا فعالیت‌های سایت به انحراف کشیده می‌شود.
ثانیا در آوردن مجله و کارهای دیگر مصیبت‌های خیلی خیلی زیادی دارد و به این سادگی انجام پذیر نیست.
ثالثا همین که گردانندگان اینجا از توان و وقت‌شان به صورت غیر انتفاعی برای نگهداری اینجا استفاده می‌کنند خودش یک نوع فداکاری بزرگ حساب می‌شود و داشتن انتظارات این چنینی کمی بی‌انصافانه است.

با این وجود به دوستان علاقه‌مند توصیه می‌کنم که این کار را صرفا در بستر «برنامه نویس» انجام دهند نه این که بخواهند مسئولین اینجا را هم درگیر کنند.

----------


## manvaputra

> چون اولا فعالیت‌های سایت به انحراف کشیده می‌شود.


خوب اونوقت  مصادیق این انحرافات چی می تونه باشه؟




> ثانیا در آوردن مجله و کارهای دیگر مصیبت‌های خیلی خیلی زیادی دارد و به این سادگی انجام پذیر نیست.


بر منکرش لعنت ولی غیر ممکن که نیست اونم با کمک و همکاری هم




> داشتن انتظارات این چنینی کمی بی‌انصافانه است.


این به عنوان یه پیشنهاد مطرح شد نه انتظار! قرار هم نیست ما پامونو بندازیم روی پامون همه دردسراش بیفته گردن مسئولین !

----------


## Pr0grammer

> چون اولا فعالیت‌های سایت به انحراف کشیده می‌شود.


من دلیلی برای این انحراف نمی بینم! کافیه فروم یه بخش مخصوص مجله داشته باشه! شامل آرشیو شمارگان، تیترهای مجله ماه آتی، مطالب جدید، انتقادات و پیشنهادات  و....




> ثانیا در آوردن مجله و کارهای دیگر مصیبت‌های خیلی خیلی زیادی دارد و به این سادگی انجام پذیر نیست.


اگه همه همت کنند؛ اصلاً چنین چیزی نیست!




> داشتن انتظارات این چنینی کمی بی‌انصافانه است.


همونطور که manvaputra اشاره کردند؛ این فقط یک پیشنهاد بوده!

----------


## salehbagheri

> یعنی منظورتون اینه که مجله کاغذی چاپ کنیم؟!! تا الان که صحبت مجله الکترونیکی بود! می دونید دردسر تهیه کاغذ برای چاپ نشریه کاغذی، و دریافت مجوز، و... چقدره؟!


حرف شما رو قبول دارم! ولي آينده مدّ نظره! برنامه نويس براي پيشرفت بايد از دنياي مجازي پا به دنياي حقيقي بذاره!!!! كه حداقل يكي از راههاش اينه!!! :کف کرده!:  :کف کرده!: 

لازم نيست اينقدر نگران بشيد! طبق گفته دوستان مجله مي تونه فعلاً الكترونيكي باشه! :لبخند گشاده!: 
ولي براي پيشرفت، محبوبيت و ... اين تحول الزاميه!!! :چشمک:  :چشمک: 

ولي در كل بازهم ميل خودتونه! اين فقط يك پيشنهاده! :لبخند:

----------


## milade

به نظر منم مجله الکترونیکی بهتره
اخه من باشم نمیرم مجله بگیرم در عوضی که کامپیوتر و اینترنت دارم :)
در ضمن این طوری حداقلش اینه که میدونی کسای بیشتری میتونن به این مجله دسترسی داشته باشن
تازه مجله کاغذی به کجا برسه ؟! (مطمعنا به شهر ما نمیرسه)
راستی بازم میگم منم هستما (این سه بار!)
موفق باشید

----------


## khadem1386

> حرف شما رو قبول دارم! ولي آينده مدّ نظره! برنامه نويس براي پيشرفت بايد از دنياي مجازي پا به دنياي حقيقي بذاره!!!! كه حداقل يكي از راههاش اينه!!!
> 
> لازم نيست اينقدر نگران بشيد! طبق گفته دوستان مجله مي تونه فعلاً الكترونيكي باشه!
> ولي براي پيشرفت، محبوبيت و ... اين تحول الزاميه!!!


آیا حقیقتا مجله کاغذی از مجله الکترونیک معتبر تره؟
در دنیایی که همه چیز داره الکترونیکی می شه.

یعنی کاغذی که شدیم تازه می شیم معتبر؟

بنظر من برعکسه. یعنی دنیای مجازی مخصوصا آموزش مجازی چیز خیلی معتبرتر و انعطاف پذیرتر ، گروهی تر ، و آسانتری از دنیای کاغذی ست.

----------


## manvaputra

> یا حقیقتا مجله کاغذی از مجله الکترونیک معتبر تره؟


متاسفانه توی مملکت ما که هنوز بستر اینترنتی درستی نداره اینطور به نظر می رسه

----------


## man4toman

کی اینجا 4 صفحه شد!
دوستان 
برای شروع مجله اینهمه چرا دور سر میچرخید؟
چند عنوان اولیه رو مشخص کنید. مدیران ارشد تایید کنند.
بعد برای هر شماره دوستانی که توانایی دارن، مقاله در زمینه ی موردنظر رو مینویسن و بعد میدن به مدیران برای تایید.
بعد از تایید هم در مجله قرار میگیره.
اگه برای یک بخش چند مقاله مورد تایید و مناسب بود، بر اساس الویت تحویل مقاله ، اولین مقاله در مجله قرار داده شده و بقیه برای شماره های بعدی در صف قرار میگیرن.
لازم نیست برای اولین شماره خیلی سخت بگیرید. برای شروع سه یا چهار عنوان کافیه.
اگه اوکی هستین شروع کنید. برای صفحه بندی و تولید و طراحی من هستم و طرح خام رو میزنم.
اگه به توافق رسیدید به من پیام خصوصی بزنید چون من کمتر وقت میکنم به اینجا سر بزنم.
امیدوارم موفق باشید

----------


## manvaputra

> برای شروع مجله اینهمه چرا دور سر میچرخید؟
> چند عنوان اولیه رو مشخص کنید. مدیران ارشد تایید کنند.


به نظر منم بعتره زودتر یا علی رو بگیم

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

کسی هست تجربه کار با نرم افزارهای صفحه بندی رو داشته باشه؟

----------


## manvaputra

> کسی هست تجربه کار با نرم افزارهای صفحه بندی رو داشته باشه؟


من تجربه صفحه آرایی دارم شما نرم افزاری خاصی مد نظرتون هست؟
تو زمینه صفحه آرایی و فرمت بندی می تونید روی من حساب کنید

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یه نرم افزاری که راست به چپ نویسی رو پشتیبانی کنه و بشه یه چیزی مثل مجلات خارجی که با فرمت PDF ساخته و منتشر میشن رو باهاش درست کرد.

----------


## manvaputra

فکر می کنم نرم افزار Adobe Indesign گزینه خوبی باشه نسخه CS3 از فارسی هم پشتیبانی می کنه خروجی پی دی اف هم به راحتی می ده .
البته این نکته رو هم اضافه کنم که برای فرمت الکترونیکی دردسرا به مراتب کمتره معمولا برای چاپ کاغذی باید خیلی دقت کرد که فرمت چی باشه و یا ترکیب رنگا مخصوصا مشکی و غیره ولی برای فرمت الکترونیکی حتی میشه از نرم افزارهایی که برای این کار نیستن هم مثل فتوشاپ استفاده کرد من خودم بعضی اوقات مجبور می شم از ترکیب چندین برنامه استفاده کنم  اگه احتیاج به توضیح بیشتر هست من هستم در خدمتتون

----------


## مهران رسا

ساده ترین راه استفاده از پرینتر مجازی PDF Factory هستش . توی Word می نویسیم به PDF تبدیل می کنیم .

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

Word نرم افزار صفحه آرایی نیست (البته تا جایی که من میدونم)، نرم افزارهای خاصی مثل PageMaker هستند که خاص صفحه آرایی هستند.

----------


## vcldeveloper

باید قالب مجله مشخص بشه؛ یعنی اینکه چه بخش هایی در چه بخشی، و به چه شکلی در مجله قرار داده بشند.
محتوای مجله هم باید در قالب یک بسته پیشنهادی ارائه بشه، نه یک سری عناوین جدا از هم؛ یعنی اگر کسی برای محتوا ایده خاصی داره، ساختار کل مجله را از دید خودش توضیح بده، نه اینکه بگه فلان موضوع و فلان موضوع خوب هستند. چون موضوع خوب زیاده، ولی اینکه چطور اینها را در یک مجله کنار هم قرار بدیم تا تنوع مطالب، و تنوع مخاطبان، و... لحاظ بشه، مهم هست.

در ضمن، یک مجله نیاز به یک سری مسئول و همکار ثابت داره. نمیشه این ماه از دوستان خواست برای این شماره مقاله جمع کنند، برای ماه بعد خدا بزرگ هست! مهم ترین افرادی هم که باید قبل از انتشار اولین شماره مشخص بشند، سردبیر، و ویراستار مجله هستند.

نکته آخر هم اینکه یک مجله از نظر نگارشی هم باید قالب خودش را داشته باشد، نمی توان همینطوری هر مطلبی که به اسم پست و مقاله در سایت منتشر میشه را در آن جای داد.

----------


## manvaputra

جناب کشاورز حرف شما متین بازم میگم روی کمک من به طور ثابت می تونید حساب کنید اگر می بینید توی ایت زمینه احتیاج به رزومه هست بفرمایید تا آخرین نسخه نشریه ای که کار کردم رو بفرستم خدمتتون

----------


## مهران رسا

ضمن تشکر از manvaputra عزیز !

بیشترین مهارت من هم در مسائل مربوط به برنامه نویسی در VB هستش . در هر صورت به عنوان یک *نویسنده* می تونید روی من حساب کنید .

----------


## aminkk

اقا منم هستم

----------


## man4toman

سلام 
جناب کرامتی
نیاز به PageMaker و InDesign نیست!
برای صفحه بندی و نشر اینترنتی ورد کافیه!
در مورد صفحه بندی با ورد اینو بگم که بسیار ساده هست و کار سریعتر از برنامه های مشابه انجام میشه.
اگه واقعا قرار شروع کنید:

یک لوگو مشخص کنیدعکس روی جلدعکس پشت جلدنوع فهرست بندینوع استایل داخلی
اینها رو مشخص کنید.
کمکی خواستید بنده هستم.
 موفق باشید

----------


## manvaputra

> در مورد صفحه بندی با ورد اینو بگم که بسیار ساده هست و کار سریعتر از برنامه های مشابه انجام میشه.


با تشکر از دوست عزیزمون با ورد سریع پیش میره ولی بعضی وقتا دردسر های خاص خودشم داره مخصوصا برای کار با تصاویر و یا سایز بندی برای تبدیل به پی دی اف و لی نه اینکه امکان پذیر نباشه اگه بتونیم فرمت رو جوری در بیاریم که گیراش توی ورد به حداقل برسه گزینه خوبی می تونه باشه چون به قول دوستان با نصب یه PDF Writer راحت گزینه پرینتر مجازیش توی قسمت پرینت میاد و می تونیم خروجی PDF بگیریم

----------


## salehbagheri

طبق تجربه چندين ساله! Corel و FreeHand بهترين گزينه براي مجلات چاپي هستند!

ولي طبقه گفته دوست عزيز Man4Toman، فعلا محصولات مايكروسافت افيس، گزينه خوبي براي مجلات الكترونيكي هستند!

----------


## manvaputra

دوستان نتیجه چی شد آخر؟

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

یک نفر را بعنوان مدیر/مسئول هماهنگی انتخاب کنید و به بنده معرفی کنید.

بنده امکانات لازم را فراهم خواهم کرد.

----------


## manvaputra

> یک نفر را بعنوان مدیر/مسئول هماهنگی انتخاب کنید و به بنده معرفی کنید.


خوب فکر می کنم چون دوست عزیزمون salehbagheri این پیشنهاد و داد بهتره ایشون قدم بذارن جلو ما هم هستیم کنارشون salehbagheri جان یا علی

----------


## vcldeveloper

> خوب فکر می کنم چون دوست عزیزمون salehbagheri این پیشنهاد و داد بهتره ایشون قدم بذارن جلو ما هم هستیم کنارشون


ایشون پیشنهاد خوبی را مطرح کردند، ولی وظیفه مدیر مسئول یک مجله، وظیفه سنگینی هست. باید اول معیارهایی که یک مدیر مسئول باید داشته باشه تعیین بشند، نوع وظایفی هم که از ایشون انتظار میره مشخص بشه، بعد یک یا چند شخص خاص به عنوان کاندید مطرح بشند.

----------


## manvaputra

جناب کشاورز منظور بنده هم این بود که چون ایشون صاحب پیشنهاد بودن بر حسب احترام ایشون هم کاندید بشن بعد مثلا یکی مثل من .

----------


## mohammad272005

به نظر من که Word 2007 با امکان ذخیره بصورت PDF همون کاری که من برای resumeم کردم، کاملا برای این منظوز مناسبه. همه Acrobat Reader دارن و امکانات Word 2007 سر به فلک می کشه. به نظر من دوره‏ای بین کاندیداها یه مدیر انتخاب بشه. یعنی واسه هر مجله یه مدیر سوا، هر ماه یا دو ماه هم مجله منتشر بشه. بین خواننده‏ها (یا مدیرها) هم رای‏گیری بشه و آخر سال یه هر دوره مشخص دیگه هم یه مدالی مدیریتی جیزی هم به بهتری مجله (مسلما مدیرش) داده بشه تا واسه همه انگیزه بشه. مدیر بخش مجله هم یه قالب انتخاب می کنه که همه مجلات باید از ائ پیروی کنن. یعنی مثلا هم باید حاوی موضوعات  x و y و z  باشن و ...

----------


## vcldeveloper

> به نظر من که Word 2007 با امکان ذخیره بصورت PDF همون کاری که من برای resumeم کردم، کاملا برای این منظوز مناسبه.


Word یک نرم افزار صفحه بندی نیست، درسته امکاناتی در این زمینه داره، ولی کارش این نیست. بهتره از نرم افزاری استفاده بشه که برای همین کار ساخته شده. در ایران هم که کپی رایت وجود نداره، بگیم نرم افزارهای تخصصی صفحه بندی گرون هستند.





> به نظر من دوره‏ای بین کاندیداها یه مدیر انتخاب بشه.


اینطوری جالب نیست. مدیر مسئول و سردبیر مجله باید بر اساس شایستگی هایی که دارند، و توانایی که از خودشان نشان می دهند، انتخاب شوند، یا در سمت خود ابقا شوند. با سیستم پیشنهادی شما، اگر یک فردی عملکرد خوبی هم داشت، باید بخاطر رعایت سیستم گردشی، از کار کنار گذاشته بشه، و فرد دیگری بجای وی انتخاب شود.

ما میخوایم یک مجله تخصصی خوب و درست و حسابی درست بشه، نه اینکه فقط اوقات فراغت کاربران با آن پر بشه. پس لازم هست که درباره وظایف افراد تحقیقات بیشتری صورت بگیره، قالب مجله، و فهرست آن هم مشخص بشه. نحوه انتخاب مقالات هم مشخص بشه، مثلا باید از هر بخش پر مخاطبی در سایت حداقل یک نفر با تیم مجله همکاری داشته باشه، و مفیدترین مطالب مطرح شده در آن زمینه را برای تیم آماده کنه، تا مطالب مجله فقط روی چند حوزه محدود که تیم مجله روی آن کار کرده اند، متمرکز نباشه. از طرف دیگه، مجله باید یک سری همکار هم برای بخش اخبار داشته باشه، که هم اخبار را از سایت های اخبار فن آوری ایرانی جمع آوری کنند، هم خودشان اخبار و تحلیل هایی را از رویدادهای مختلف، یا سایت های خبری معتبر آماده کنند. مجله باید همچنین یک یا چند نویسنده، غیر از مواردی که از داخل انجمن در مجله جای می گیرند، داشته باشه، که برای خودشان ستون های مشخصی در مجله داشته باشند، و ماهیانه در آن ستون ها مطلب بنویسند.

فکر کنم بهتر باشه که دوستان اگر طرحی جامع برای مجله دارند، آن را بیان کنند، یعنی طرحی که شامل چگونگی تقسیم وظایف تیم مجله، فهرست اولیه مجله، قالب مجله، و چگونگی استفاده از مطالب انجمن در مجله باشه.

----------


## man4toman

> با تشکر از دوست عزیزمون با ورد سریع پیش میره ولی بعضی وقتا دردسر های خاص خودشم داره مخصوصا برای کار با تصاویر و یا سایز بندی برای تبدیل به پی دی اف و لی نه اینکه امکان پذیر نباشه اگه بتونیم فرمت رو جوری در بیاریم که گیراش توی ورد به حداقل برسه گزینه خوبی می تونه باشه چون به قول دوستان با نصب یه PDF Writer راحت گزینه پرینتر مجازیش توی قسمت پرینت میاد و می تونیم خروجی PDF بگیریم


ورد بهترین گزینه برای کار e-Zine هست. هیچ مشکلی هم نداره.
البته بازهم خودتون میدونید.



> Word یک نرم افزار صفحه بندی نیست، درسته امکاناتی در این زمینه داره، ولی کارش این نیست. بهتره از نرم افزاری استفاده بشه که برای همین کار ساخته شده. در ایران هم که کپی رایت وجود نداره، بگیم نرم افزارهای تخصصی صفحه بندی گرون هستند.


درسته جناب کشاورز
ورد برای صفحه بندی نیست ولی برای نشر رومیزی طراحی شده و براحتی کارهایی که در برنامه های صفحه بندی باید با دردسر انجام بشه، در ورد انجام میشه.
نرم افزارهای صفحه بندی دست وپاگیره . سرعت عمل و سرعت کار در ورد بیشتره.

بنده پیشنهادات خودم رو دادم.
تصمیم گیری نهایی با شماست.
موفق باشید

----------


## salehbagheri

> Word یک نرم افزار صفحه بندی نیست، درسته امکاناتی در این زمینه داره، ولی کارش این نیست. بهتره از نرم افزاری استفاده بشه که برای همین کار ساخته شده. در ایران هم که کپی رایت وجود نداره، بگیم نرم افزارهای تخصصی صفحه بندی گرون هستند.
> ...
> 
> فکر کنم بهتر باشه که دوستان اگر طرحی جامع برای مجله دارند، آن را بیان کنند، یعنی طرحی که شامل چگونگی تقسیم وظایف تیم مجله، فهرست اولیه مجله، قالب مجله، و چگونگی استفاده از مطالب انجمن در مجله باشه.


به نظر من بحث كردن روي نرم افزار بي فايده است! 
هر نرم افزاري كه بتونه مجله ما رو به بهترين شكل دربياره انتخاب خواهيم كرد!

همينجا افرادي كه علاقه دارند در موارد زير فعاليت كنند اعلام كنند! (اين شوخي نيست و در صورت اعلام، بايد مسئوليت انتخابي رو به عهده بگيرند!)

1- تهيه خبرهاي روز (حداقل 5 خبر در همه زمينه هاي IT) (ظرفيت: 2 نفر)
2- تهيه مقاله (حداقل 3 مقاله) (ظرفيت: 5 نفر متخصص)
3- جمع آوري بهترين پرسش و پاسخ ها از سايت (حداقل 10 تا) (ظرفيت:2 نفر)
4- صفحه آرا (ظرفيت: 1 نفر)
5- سردبير (ظرفيت: 1 نفر)
6- مديران (ظرفيت:2 نفر)*
*. تعداد افراد فعلا قطعي نيست و مدير اعلام ميكند! ولي دركل، تعداد افراد اهميتي ندارد!
فهرست:
در پستهاي قبلي بنده، فهرستي رو مشاهده مي كنيد كه شايد مفيد باشه!

با عرض پوزش از مدير!
*(موارد بالا را بعد از تأييد مدير سايت، انتخاب كنيد)!*

----------


## manvaputra

با تشکر از دوست عزیزمون بهتره برای اینکه مجله بصورت رسمی باشه از همون اول سمت ها هم بصورت استاندارد در نظر گرفته بشه:

1- صاحب امتیاز : که خوب این معلومه برنامه نویس
2- مدیر مسئول
3-سردبیر
4- مدیر تحریریه که می تونه با سردبیر یکی باشه
5-همکاران: این بخش متغیر تیمه یعنی توی هر شماره میتونیم همکارای متفات داشته باسیم بر اساس افرادی که مقاله می دن با غیره
6- صفحه آرا
7-طراح جلد که باید آدم خوش ذوقی هم باشه

به نظر من این یک فرمت استاندارده که اگه بخوایم محکم قدم برداریم بهتره البته میگم فقط یه پیشنهاده بهتره عناوین رو توی این فرمت در نظر بگیریم

----------


## vcldeveloper

البته باید یک شورای نظارت هم وجود داشته باشه، چون در نهایت مجله به نام سایت برنامه نویس منتشر میشه. میشه بعد از تایید نهایی مطالب هر شماره توسط شورا، فایل PDF مربوطه را امضاء دیجیتالی کرد، و آن را برای دانلود توسط اعضا، یاارسال برای افرادی که در Mailing List مربوطه مشترک شده اند، آماده کرد.

----------


## man4toman

در مورد جلد ها و استایل داخل (صفحه آرایی نه!) روی من حساب کنید.
موفق باشید

----------


## manvaputra

جناب کشاورز نظرتون روی چند صفحه است؟ حداقل و حد اکثر حدودا چه تعداد چون مهمه.

----------


## مهران رسا

جناب کشاورز فکر می کنم بهتر باشه سمت مدیریت و نظارت بر کارکرد دیگر اعضای مجله رو خودتون بر عهده بگیرید ..احتمالاً به یک مدیر دیگه هم نیاز هست که از نظر من ، manvaputra و salehbagheri می تونن هم به عنوان مدیر و هم سردبیر ، کاندید های مناسبی باشن .من به همراه دیگر دوستان هم می تونیم مسئولیت نوشتن - صفحه آرایی- گردآوری و غیره رو بر عهده بگیریم .
بازهم از نظر من استفاده از همون Word خودمون خیلی ساده تر هستش و احتمالاً روند کار رو هم سریع تر میکنه .

----------


## m.hamidreza

پیشنهاد میشه جمع بندی این تاپیک رو یکی از مدیران سایت در یک اعلان عمومی اعلام کنن و تاپیک رو ادامه بدن تا دیگر دوستان هم نظر بدن و اگه توانایی هایی دارن داوطلب شن؛ این بخش معمولا بازدید بالایی نداره....
چند تا نکته :

یه چند تا مجله الکترونیک داخلی یا خارجی رو هم بررسی کنی؛میتونه تا حدود زیادی به شکل گیری چارچوب کلی موضوع کمک کنه. دوستانی که گفتن تجربه ی کار تو این زمینه دارن اگه امکانش رو دارن مجلات قبلیشونو اینجا ارائه بدن.به شیوه توزیع مجله و مخاطبین مجله اشاره ای نشده! این نکته خیلی مهم هست چون میتونه حتی در محتوای مجله هم تاثیر داشته باشه! دامنه ی توزیع کجاست؟ بازار هدف چه کسانی هستند؟اصول بازرگانی رو از همون ابتدا باید لحاظ کنید و کلا نظری بهش داشته باشید چرا که در آینده همین موضوع میتونه بعنوان یه منبع درآمد برای سایت باشه.
ممنون.

----------


## manvaputra

> به شیوه توزیع مجله و مخاطبین مجله اشاره ای نشده! این نکته خیلی مهم هست چون میتونه حتی در محتوای مجله هم تاثیر داشته باشه! دامنه ی توزیع کجاست؟ بازار هدف چه کسانی هستند؟اصول بازرگانی رو از همون ابتدا باید لحاظ کنید و کلا نظری بهش داشته باشید چرا که در آینده همین موضوع میتونه بعنوان یه منبع درآمد برای سایت باشه.


دقیقا به همین دلایله که پیشنهاد دادم استاندارد بریم جلو چون وقتی قدم اول رو اصولی برداریم بعدها اگه بخوایم کارو گسترش بدیم کمتر به مشکل بر می خوریم

----------


## man4toman

برای ایده مجله های زیر رو بررسی کنید:
CGArena
Befor& After
Photoshop
Digital Arts
Digit Magazine
موفق باشید

----------


## Netsky

> برای ایده مجله های زیر رو بررسی کنید:
> CGArena
> Befor& After
> Photoshop
> Digital Arts
> Digit Magazine
> موفق باشید


سلام . فکر کنم آخریه مناسب تر باشه .

----------


## vcldeveloper

دوستانی که می توانند، لطف کنند و یک تحقیق با محوریت این موضوع ها انجام بدند، و نتیجه اش را اینجا قرار بدند:

1- برای انتشار همچین مجلاتی معمولا چند نقش (مثل مدیر مسئول، سردبیر، ویراستار، گرافیست، و...) برای دست اندرکاران تعریف شده؟ شرح وظایف این افراد چی هست؟
2- نوع قالب بندی اینگون مجلات (بخصوص آنهایی که در حوزه نرم افزار فعال هستند) به چه شکلی هست؟
3- شیوه های انتشار آنها چگونه است؟ آیا همگی با دریافت آدرس ای میل مشترکان، شماره های جدید را به مشترکان ای میل می کنند؟
4- از چه راهکارهای تجاری در اینگون مجلات، برای کسب درآمد، یا جبران هزینه های انتشار مجله، استفاده می شود.

همچنین، دوستانی هم که قبلا در زمینه چاپ یا انتشار نشریات الکترونیکی یا کاغذی، تجربیاتی دارند، لطفا در همین تاپیک تجربیاتشان را در اختیار دیگران قرار بدهند.

دوستانی هم که مایل به همکاری هستند، لطفا توضیح بدند که در چه زمینه ایی مایل به همکاری هستند، و در اون زمینه چه سوابقی دارند.

با تشکر

----------


## مهران رسا

> دوستانی هم که مایل به همکاری هستند، لطفا توضیح بدند که در چه زمینه ایی مایل به همکاری هستند، و در اون زمینه چه سوابقی دارند.


جمع آوری مطالب و نوشتن مقالات آموزشی . در زمینه نوشتن کمی فعالیت داشتم .



> 3- شیوه های انتشار آنها چگونه است؟


من فکر می کنم وقتی مجلات در برنامه نویس منشتر بشن با بکار بردن درست کلیدواژه ها ، طبق رتبه ای که گوگل به این سایت میده ، کم کم مجلات در سایت های دیگه هم پخش شده و موجب معروف شدن مجله میشه . که علاوه بر ارسال به ایمیل کاربران از روش فوق هم مجله شهرت خاصی پیدا میکنه .

----------


## milade

سلام
ببخشید یه کم از موضوع که الان بحثشه منحرف میشید اما یه سوال:
این مجله شما به دست کیا میخواد مقالاتش جمع اوری بشه؟مدیرها؟کاربرها؟ماها هم میتونیم شرکت کنیم؟
معیار شما برا انتخاب چیه؟
اصلا توی این مجله چه چیزهایی میخواد بیاد؟کد،شورس،مقاله،معرفی نامه یا ...
ممنون میشم یکی از دست اندرکاران یه کم هم در این باره توضیح بدن
موفق و پیروز باشید

----------


## Microname

با سلام
چندتا نظر:

برای استفاده از نرم افزار publisher گزینه مناسبی است.برای اینکه مجله پر محتوا باشه و دلشوره مطلب هم نداشه باشه زمان انتشار رو بگذارید سه ماه یکدفعهزیاد رو تعداد نویسنده وسواس به خرج ندهید (در شروع کار و همین طور ادامه ی کار از نویسنده های افتخاری استفاده کنید که کم کم نویسنده ثابت آن هم جور میشه)

از این میتوانید الگو بگیرید برای محتوای مجله و تقسیم بندی موضوعات و کسب درامد(که مشخصه تبلیغات) و خود سایتش (در زیر سایت لینک های موضوغات دیگه رو گذاشته که بخش flash اون فعالتره) و ...http://www.ffdmag.com البته نمیدونم شدنی هست یا نه، بعدا که مجله گسترش یافت موضوعات رو جدا کنید مثل همین لینکی که دادم(البته فکر نکنم دیگه اینقدر فرهنگ تخصصی تو ایران وجود داشته باشه! :چشمک: )
برای محتوای مجله هم یک الگو از مجله مذکور رو دارم ولی نتونستم آپلود کنم! تو سایتش بگردید میتونید پیدا کنید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> زیاد رو تعداد نویسنده وسواس به خرج ندهید (در شروع کار و همین طور ادامه ی کار از نویسنده های افتخاری استفاده کنید که کم کم نویسنده ثابت آن هم جور میشه)


مسئله نویسنده نیست، مسئله ایجاد یک تیم اجرایی هست که قابلیت انتشار مجله را داشته باشه، شرح وظایفش هم مشخص باشه، تا هم خودشون بدونند چکار باید بکنند، هم ما بدونیم چه انتظاراتی باید از هر کدامشان داشته باشیم.

----------


## Felony

بالاخره قرار شد كي براي تهيه ي مجله همكاري كنه ؟ منم ميتونم كمك كنم تو جمع آوري مطالب و ...

----------


## manvaputra

> برای اینکه مجله پر محتوا باشه و دلشوره مطلب هم نداشه باشه زمان انتشار رو بگذارید سه ماه یکدفعه


سه ماه به سه ماه برای این نوع مجله که زمینش کامپیوتر جواب نمیده حداقلش ماهنامست یعنی ماهی یکی شما تصور کن توی یک هفته چند تا اتفاق مهم تو دنیاس کامپوتر داره میافته بعد شما هر سه ماه بخوای اطلاع رسانی کنی نصف خبرها قدیمی و مرده به حساب میاد.

----------


## man4toman

سلام



> 1- برای انتشار همچین مجلاتی معمولا چند نقش (مثل مدیر مسئول، سردبیر، ویراستار، گرافیست، و...) برای دست اندرکاران تعریف شده؟ شرح وظایف این افراد چی هست؟


طبق تجربه در چند مجله ی اینترنتی و چاپی.برای e-Zine:
سردبیر 1 نفر
ویراستار دو نفر و هم بعنوان صفحه بند کار کنند
گرافیست حداقل 3 نفر - طراح جلد - طراح داخلی استایل - طراح و مسئول عکسهای هر مطلب



> 2- نوع قالب بندی اینگون مجلات (بخصوص آنهایی که در حوزه نرم افزار فعال هستند) به چه شکلی هست؟


نوع خاصی نداره کاملا سلیقه ایی هست.
بعنوان مثال یکی خیلی شلوغه مثل PCWORLD یکی هم ساده مثل مجله SoftwareTest&Performance



> 3- شیوه های انتشار آنها چگونه است؟ آیا همگی با دریافت آدرس ای میل مشترکان، شماره های جدید را به مشترکان ای میل می کنند؟


هم به صورتیکه فرمودین میشه و هم بصورت انتشار در یک تاپیک خاص در انجمن!



> 4- از چه راهکارهای تجاری در اینگون مجلات، برای کسب درآمد، یا جبران هزینه های انتشار مجله، استفاده می شود.


قبول تبلیغات شرکتها و سایتها



> همچنین، دوستانی هم که قبلا در زمینه چاپ یا انتشار نشریات الکترونیکی یا کاغذی، تجربیاتی دارند، لطفا در همین تاپیک تجربیاتشان را در اختیار دیگران قرار بدهند.


چاپ کاغذی هیچ مشکلی نداره. بعد از ایجاد و تولید مجله بفرم PDF ، براحتی میشه اونو چاپ کرد. البته باید رزولیشن عکسها در مجله مناسب باشه.همچنین قطع و فواصل از کناره ها و از پایین وبالا.




> دوستانی هم که مایل به همکاری هستند، لطفا توضیح بدند که در چه زمینه ایی مایل به همکاری هستند، و در اون زمینه چه سوابقی دارند.


گرافیک و طراحی داخلی و استایل بندی
چند مجله چاپی و چندین مجله اینترنتی.

موفق باشید

----------


## MIDOSE

با سلام اگه اجازه بدید چند تا نظر دارم که شخصیصت و اگه اشتباه هم می گم به بزرگیتون ببخشید.
راستی این متن رو با دقت بخونید که یک وقت سو تفهامی پیش نیاد.
اول از همه به نظر من باید معلوم بشه که هدف از این کار چیست کسب در امد یا بالا بردن سطح علمی و با خبر سازی بعد باید طریقه ی کسب هزینه رو مشخص کرد ببینید دوستان ما می تونیم این مجله رو فقط برای کاربرایی که مایلند پست کنیم و هزینه رو ازشون بگیریم و مجله رو محدود کنیم به خود کاربرامون اما 
مطمئنن من وشما می خواهیم این مجله رو هر کسی بخونه و یه جورایی هر برنامه نویسی انتظار نسخه ی بعد مجله رو داشته باشه پس بازم دوتا کار می مونه اولی این که بیاییم یه جورایی ریسک کنیم و یه تعدادی چاپ بزنیم و منتظر نتیجه بشیم و راه دومی این که بیاییم از تبلیغات مربوط استفاده کنیم یعنی به واسطه ی تبلیغ هزینه ی مجله رو تامین کنیم اما این کار زمانی ممکنه که دیگه هدف کسب در امد نباشه
و بالا بردن قدرت علمی باشه خوب پس این جوری با یک سری تبلیغ البته نه اونقدر که مجله همش تبلیغ شه اونقدری که یا قیمت خالص مجله نصف بشه یا حتی امکان فروش رایگانش هم باشه که دیگه واویلا
راستی به نظر من باید قبلش تبلیغات گسترده ای در زمینه مجله کرد تا همه آشنا بشن و این جوری فروش بالا می ره.
راستی اینا نظر شخصی بود اگه جایی از حرفم اشکال داشت به بزرگیتون ببخشید.
راستی منم می تونم همکاری کنم من هم منتقد خوبیم هم می تونم نظر بدم البته اگه مایل باشید.
موفق باشید.

----------


## vcldeveloper

> پس بازم دوتا کار می مونه اولی این که بیاییم یه جورایی ریسک کنیم و یه تعدادی چاپ بزنیم و منتظر نتیجه بشیم و راه دومی این که بیاییم از تبلیغات مربوط استفاده کنیم


سلام،

فعلا چاپ کاغذی مد نظر نیست. لطفا دوستان در حوزه نشر الکترونیک بحث کنند.

----------


## manvaputra

> لطفا دوستان در حوزه نشر الکترونیک بحث کنند.


جناب کشاورز با اجازه در حال آماده کردن یک چارت کلی استاندارد با شرح وظایف هستم به محض آماده شدن برای اصلاحات می ذارم اینجا

----------


## مهران رسا

رنگ بندیش خوب نیست . در ضمن این قراره برای صفحه اول مورد استفاده قرار بگیره ؟!!!

----------


## manvaputra

با تشکر از زحمات دوست خوبمون به نظر منم طرح مناسب نشریه نیست بیشتر به اینترفیس نرم افزار شبیه

----------


## man4toman

4 طرح روی جلد بنده که یکی برای نشریه فرهنگی و دیگری برای یک نشریه گرافیکی هست.2تای آخری هم یک جلد دیگر نشریه الکترونیکی است.

----------


## MIDOSE

خیلی عذر می خوام به عنوان یه پیشنهاد دوستان ببینید تو این تاپیک والا من همش کاربرای نام آشنا رو می بینم ببینید دوستان شما بیایید تو  کل سایت اول تبلیغ کنید حتما کسایی هستند که استعداد یا کارشون اینه و حاضرند با کمال میل این جور کارا را بکنند من می گم می خوایید یه اطلاع رسانی تو کل سایت بکنیم و ابتدا نیرو های برتر(اونایی که پایه اند و می تونند کار محول شده رو به خوبی انجام دهند)
بر گزینیم راستی یه چیز دیگه ببخشید من حالا ندیدم یا هنوز معلوم نیست(همون فکر کنم من ندیدم)
کی مسئول منظم سازی کارهاست شما باید طبق زمانبندی پیش بریند این جوری که تا 10 سال طول می کشه بیایید اول نیرو ها رو انتخاب کنیمو بعد دسته بندی و اخرش زمانبندی کنیم(کلی گفتم)
این نظر شخصیه منه چون خودمم مشتاقم راستی من قبلنم گفتم اگه کاری باشه که بتونم انجام بدم خوشحال می شم.(خواهشا بذارید منم کمک کنم حالا نمی دونم چه کاری از دستم بر میاد ولی خوب تو کار انتقاد و پیشنهاد و یک کوچولو مدیریت و اینجور چیز ها خوب می تونم پسش بر بیام)
به امید دیدن اولین مجله برنامه نویس(می گم معیار را خدایی نکرده تعداد ستاره های کاربران که نگذاشتید
چون منم می خوام کمک کنمو همینطور خیلیا ی دیگه که شاید هنوز از قصدتون یعنی انتشار مجله خبر ندارند)
همگی موفق باشید درود بر همگی

----------


## salehbagheri

> (می گم معیار را خدایی نکرده تعداد ستاره های کاربران که نگذاشتید
> چون منم می خوام کمک کنمو همینطور خیلیا ی دیگه که شاید هنوز از قصدتون یعنی انتشار مجله خبر ندارند)


نه دوست عزيز! معيار توانايي و علاقه شماست! كه علاقتون رو نشون داديد، مونده توانايي!!!

----------


## MIDOSE

ممنونم و خوشحالم که همچین دوستان فهمیده ای دارم ولی خوب من نمی دونم شما به چی احتیاج دارید 
قبلنم گفتم باید این خبر مجله رو تو کل سایت بدید تا هر کس توانایی داره و می تونه کاری انجام بدهد بیاد 
راستی یک لیست از چیزایی که احتیاج دارید بگذارید تا اگه دوستان یا من  دیدم واقعا کاری ازم بر میاد انجام بدم(برای بار هزارم که نه برای بار سوم  من تو کار انتقاد و کارایی مثل یک کوچولو مدیریت(منظور هماهنگ کردن اعضاست وگرنه منو چه به مدیری) و مثلا الان بازار چی می خواد و  اینجور چیزا می تونم فعالیت کنم.
بازم تشکر فراوان از همگی و درود بر شما دوستان.

----------


## مهران رسا

> 4 طرح روی جلد بنده که یکی برای نشریه فرهنگی و دیگری برای یک نشریه گرافیکی هست.2تای آخری هم یک جلد دیگر نشریه الکترونیکی است.


ممنون .
آخری جالب بود !
ولی رنگ مشکی مناسب نیست . بهتره برای طرح روی جلد از رنگ هایی مثل آبی روشن - نارنجی - سفید و سبز استفاده کنیم .
میشه از رنگ هایی که در خود فروم vbulletin موجود هست هم استفاده کرد .
تصویر روی جلد هم به صورت ماهیانه می تونه متفاوت باشه . مثلاً می تونیم هر ماه عکس یکی از برنامه نویسان بزرگ دنیا یا جدیدترین تکنولوژی ها رو روی جلد قرار بدیم .

اگه وقت کردین یک نمونه دیگه قرار بدین . مرسی

----------


## vcldeveloper

من همچنان منتظر این هستم که دوستان شرح وظایفی از افراد مختلفی که باید در تیم مجله حضور داشته باشند، و ساختار سازمانی آن پیشنهاد بدند. بعلاوه اعلام تخصص هایی که در ارتباط با نشریات دارند. فعلا اینکه طرح روی جلد چی باشه ارزش چندانی نداره، چون در نهایت یک یا چند نفر از اعضاء تیم مسئول انتخاب یا ایجاد طرح روی جلد می شوند، و طرح روی جلد هم ممکن هست از یک شماره تا شماره دیگه، متناسب با محتوا تغییر کنه.

----------


## MIDOSE

> من همچنان منتظر این هستم که دوستان شرح وظایفی از افراد مختلفی که باید در تیم مجله حضور داشته باشند، و ساختار سازمانی آن پیشنهاد بدند. بعلاوه اعلام تخصص هایی که در ارتباط با نشریات دارند. فعلا اینکه طرح روی جلد چی باشه ارزش چندانی نداره، چون در نهایت یک یا چند نفر از اعضاء تیم مسئول انتخاب یا ایجاد طرح روی جلد می شوند، و طرح روی جلد هم ممکن هست از یک شماره تا شماره دیگه، متناسب با محتوا تغییر کنه.


منم چند تا پست دادم که همینو بگم اما انگار کسی نیست یا نظری در مورد حرفام نداره.

----------


## man4toman

> من همچنان منتظر این هستم که دوستان شرح وظایفی از افراد مختلفی که باید در تیم مجله حضور داشته باشند، و ساختار سازمانی آن پیشنهاد بدند. بعلاوه اعلام تخصص هایی که در ارتباط با نشریات دارند. فعلا اینکه طرح روی جلد چی باشه ارزش چندانی نداره، چون در نهایت یک یا چند نفر از اعضاء تیم مسئول انتخاب یا ایجاد طرح روی جلد می شوند، و طرح روی جلد هم ممکن هست از یک شماره تا شماره دیگه، متناسب با محتوا تغییر کنه.





> برای e-Zine:
> سردبیر 1 نفر
> ویراستار دو نفر و هم بعنوان صفحه بند کار کنند
> گرافیست حداقل 3 نفر - طراح جلد - طراح داخلی استایل - طراح و مسئول عکسهای هر مطلب


شرح وظایف افراد بالا مشخصه.
درمورد ساختار سازمانی هم یک نفر رو بعنوان مسئول مجله انخاب کنید، ایشون با مشورت مدیران ناظر هماهنگی های لازم رو بعمل میارن.
فکر نمیکنم خیلی پیچیده باشه.

----------


## manvaputra

> فکر نمیکنم خیلی پیچیده باش


دوست عزیز اتفاقا قسمت مهم کار همینجاست و این کار شاید راخت به نظر برسه ولی قطعا بدون تقسیم وظایف صحیح خوب پیش نمیره منظورم اینه که کار یک یا دو نفر نیست

----------


## man4toman

خوب چیزهایی که لازم بود (از جانب خودم) رو مطرح کردم.
منتظر تصمیمات بعدی میمونیم.

----------


## manvaputra

خوب دوستان عزیز سلام همونطور که قول داده بودم سعی کردم یه چارت کلی برای این کار تنظیم کنم البته همونطور که می دونید چارت استانداردی برای این کار وجود نداره و هر نشریه ای بنا به وسعت ، حوزه و حیطه کاری ممکنه مسئولیت های متفاوتی هم داشته باشه ولی من سعی کردم که شکل کلی رو در نظر بگیرم که اینشالله با کمک دوستان نواقصش رو برطرف می کنیم:



مدیرمسوول و صاحب امتیاز یک جور مسوولین اقتصادی و حقوقی مجله هستند.

سردبیر در واقع یک جور فرمانده  کل به حساب مییاد. اون تصمیم گیر اصلی نشریه است و هدایت همه عوامل را به عهده داره.
 

دبیر تحریریه: این آدم در واقع فرمانده ی بخش اجرایی مجله است. او مسوول هماهنگی آدم ها، مطالب و حضورهاست. مسوولیتش سنگینه و جانشین سردبیر محسوب می شه.


دبیر سرویس: هر مجله بنا به این که چه نشریه ایه و به چه موضوعاتی می پردازه تقسیم بندی می شه.مثلا مجله برنامه نویس می تونه شامل بخش خبری ، تازه های علوم فن آوری، مقالات ، آموزش و ... مسوولیت هر بخش از این مجله با دبیر سرویس اون بخشه که هم سفارش مطلب می ده و هم خودش می نویسه. دبیر سرویس باید در اون حوزه متبحر باشه 
 
همکاران: این ها خبرنگارها، گزارش نویس ها، ستون نویس ها و نویسندگانی هستند که بنا به ذوق و شایستگی شون در هر سرویس عضو می شن و باید در تاریخ های معینی مطالبشون رو به دبیر سرویس بدن. دبیر سرویس بعد از دیدن و تایید مطلب آن را به سردبیر می ده.

ویراستار هم که کارش مشخصه

گرافیک هم همینطور.

 صفحه آرا زیر نظر مدیر هنری به اصطلاح صفحه ها رو می بنده. یعنی مطالب و عکس ها رو در صفحه می چینه و پرینت اولیه گرفته می شه. پرینت اولیه توسط دبیر سرویس ادیت و ویرایش می شه.!

پیش خوان یا نمونه خوان هم کسیه که قبل از نشر نهایی کل مجله رو می خونه و چک می کنه.

مارکتینگ هم جز لا ینفک!

----------


## vcldeveloper

با تشکر از manvaputra، نمودار و توضیحاتشان خیلی کار راه انداز  بود.
خب، حالا با توجه به این نمودار، چه افرادی تمایل به همکاری دارند؟ در چه پستی؟ و چه سوابق یا تجربیاتی دارند که برای آن پست مفید است؟

----------


## MIDOSE

خب حالا که فلوچارت دادید خیلی خوب شد حالا می گم فوری نریم یکی رو بزاریم مسئول می گم اول بیایید اسم کسایی که قصد همکاری دارند رو تا یه تاریخ ثبت کنید بعدا هر کدوم رو امتحان کنید قابلیت هاشو بنویسید و در اخر هم برترین ها رو بردارید البته این نظر شخصی من بود حالا خودتون استادید و صلاح دانید راستی من می تونم به عنوان نمونه خوان کار کنم(تجربه حرفه ای ندارم ولی فکر کنم بتونم) این پیش خوان معادل دیگه ای نداشت!راستی به عنوان همکار هم فکر کنم بتونم فعالیت کنم(می دونید چرا همش می گم فکر کنم چون ترس از این که یک وقت نتونم حالا حتما با تمام وجود سعی می کنم و از پس کار هم بر میام ولی خوب این ترسش خفم کرده).می گم به سلامتی همه رو به یه چشم نگاه می کنید دیگه.

----------


## Daleeeeer

> خب، حالا با توجه به این نمودار، چه افرادی تمایل به همکاری دارند؟ در چه پستی؟ و چه سوابق یا تجربیاتی دارند که برای آن پست مفید است؟


سلام. رزومه كاري هر كسي مشخصه، مي شه براي اين كار يك انجمن در نظر گرفت كه بچه ها سوابق رو اونجا بگزارند. يا به شخصي كه تعيين مي شه ارسال كرد.
روي من هم مي تونيد در هر زمينه اي حساب كنيد.

----------


## man4toman

سلام
بنده در بخش گرافیک (کلا بخش و زیر بخش) آماده ام.
چندتا از سابقه ام رو هم که توی پستهای قبلی آپ کردم.

----------


## manvaputra

جناب کشاورز صاحب امتیاز و مدیر مسئول که مشخصه برنامه نویسه من توصیه می کنم سمت سردبیری هم رو هم یکی از مدیران سایت به دست بگیره چون در واقع بحث مسئولیتش به کنار ولی جوابگو ی همه چیز سردبیره و اون تصمیم گیر نهاییه خیلی از مسائله پس در کل  البته به نظر من ،منطقی اینه که سردبیر از بین خود مدیران ارشد سایت باشن

----------


## مهران رسا

سلام

من تجربه کاری جدی در این زمینه نداشتم ولی :
جمع آوری مطالب مفید .نوشتن مقالات مرتبط با برنامه نویسیرو می تونم بر عهده بگیرم .

----------


## MIDOSE

می گم من با نظر دوستمون دلیر موافقم می گم برای جلوگیری از بیشتر شلوغ شدن و بی نظمی تا دیر نشده یه تایپیک جدید بزنید و اسامی رو ثبت کنید(منو به عنوان منتقد همون نمونه خوان یادتون نره).

----------


## manvaputra

> منو به عنوان منتقد همون نمونه خوان یادتون نره


دوست عزیز نمونه خوان منتقد نیست! نمونه خوان کسیه که کل مجله رو می خونه و اشتباهاتی مثل اشتباهات لپی ، چاپی و کلا از جور چیزا رو شناسایی می کنه.

----------


## manvaputra

پله ، پله تا ملاقات خدا ! دوستان باید قدم به قدم رفت جلو سردبیر رو من پیشنهاد دادم که حتما باید یکی از مدیران سایت باشه قدم اول اینه بعد از انتخاب سر دبیر باید رفت سراغ دبیر سرویس های مختلف اونم باید دید که کلا چند تا سرویس قراره این مجله انجام بده که ااین هم بر میگرده به نظر سر دبیر کلا در این مورد خاص بر عکس برنامه نویسی که اول مسئله رو به مسائل کوچکتر تقسیم می کنیم و بعد شروع می کنیم به حل کردن  :چشمک:   اینبار باید از همون بالا شروع کنیم برسیم به جزئیات

----------


## salehbagheri

> پله ، پله تا ملاقات خدا !


چون از بالا به پايينه پس ميشه: پله پله تا ملاقات زير زمين!
---------------------------------------------------------------

همانطور كه دوست عزيزمون Manvaputra عرض كردند، ابتدا بايد سردبير و مديرها مشخص بشند! (خطاب به آقاي كشاورز) بعد به فكر بقيه اعضا باشيم!

---------------------------------------------------------------
دوستان زيادي علاقه خودشون رو در زمينه همكاري اعلام كردند، ولي متأسفانه حوزه كاري خودشون رو نگفتند. ما فقط نام دوستاني رو كه حوزه فعاليت خودشون اعلام كردند مي نويسيم و اميدوارم كه ديگر دوستان علاقه مند، سريعا حوزه كاري خودشون رو اعلام كنند:
DelphiAssistant : صاحب امتياز و اسپانسر
.M8SPY. : گردآوري و نوشتن مطالب و صفحه ارايي (دبير تحريريه مناسب شماست)
Man4Toman : گرافيك و طراحي جلد و استايل (بخش گرافيك مناسب شماست)
MIDOSE : منتقد و پيش خوان.
---------------------------------------------------------------
در زير سمت پيشنهادي بنده براي چندتن از دوستان آمده كه اميدوارم قبول كنند، كه اعضا زودتر مشخص بشه!
علي كشاورز : مدير مسوول
Manvaputra : سردبير

---------------------------------------------------------------------
دوستان ديگر نيز از ارائه پستهاي فاقد محتوا خودداري كنند و فقط حوزه كاري خودشون، يا نظراتشون در رابطه با مجله رو بگويند!

با تشكر

----------


## MIDOSE

می گم دوست عزیز از بابت تهیه ی اون لیست واقعا ممنون(منم توش جا دادی!) ولی اگه ما صد تا دیگه از این لیست ها تهیه کنیم بازم بی فایده است  قبلن گفتم بازم می گم ببینید دوستان بیایید تا یه تاریخ ثابت 
مهلت بذارین و بعد اون تاریخ اسامی رو لیست می کنیم در ضمن برای عضو گیری حتما یار ذخیره بذارید تا در مواقع نیاز(تهیه نشدن مقالات به دلایلی مثل حادثه توسط دوستان و...) از مقالات اونا استفاده کنیم.
به نظر من خیلی ها از این موضوع بی خبرند می گم بد نیست یه تبلیغی(حالا با پیام خصوصی یا ...) 
بدهید.
یه چیز که هیچ وقت یادمون نره نظم است تا نظم نباشه هیچ کاری پیش نمیره.
می گم این لینک تشکیل گروهک های برنامه نویسی رو یه سر بزنید ویه نظری بدین(البته باید ببخشید اسم تایپیک ضایع است)باید ببخشید اینجا این حرف رو زدم ولی خوب چون به نظرم تایپیک مفیدی است.
ممنون از دوستان گرامی و درود بر همگی

----------


## manvaputra

> در زير سمت پيشنهادي بنده براي چندتن از دوستان آمده كه اميدوارم قبول كنند، كه اعضا زودتر مشخص بشه!
> علي كشاورز : مدير مسوول
> Manvaputra : سردبير



دوست عزیز از لطف شما ممنون ولی همونطور که عرض کردم سر دبیر باید یکی از مدیران سایت باشه تازه اونم از مدیران با سابقه  که کاملا به سیاست های برنامه نویس آشنا باشه چون خیلی مهمه

----------


## Daleeeeer

به عقيده من جالب ترين چيز اينكه دبير سرويس و مسئول هر قسمت از مديران انجمن مرب.ط به اون باشه.
مثلا ً دبير (مسئول يا ....) مي تونه يكي از مديران بخش شبكه باشه و قس علي هذا!
چون هم سياست هاي سايت دستشه و هم از لحاظ سواد و پشتكار و ... مشخص هستند.

----------


## manvaputra

> به عقيده من جالب ترين چيز اينكه دبير سرويس و مسئول هر قسمت از مديران انجمن مرب.ط به اون باشه.
> مثلا ً دبير (مسئول يا ....) مي تونه يكي از مديران بخش شبكه باشه و قس علي هذا!
> چون هم سياست هاي سايت دستشه و هم از لحاظ سواد و پشتكار و ... مشخص هستند.


به نظر من یا این کار فقط مسولیت مدیران هر بخش رو بی دلیل زیاد می کنیم بنده های خدا هم باید بشینن سایتو کنترل کنن و هم درگیر مسائل خاص نشریه بشن.

----------


## manvaputra

بهتره هر چه سریعتر سر دبیر مشخص بشه بعد سر دبیر میشینه با بچه هایی که از دور دستی بر آتش دارند قسمتهای نشریه رو که براشون باید دبیر مشخص بشه تعیین میکنه نوبت به انتخاب دبیر سرویس ها که رسید میشه علاقه مندان اعلام آمادگی کنن و حالا تحت یه الگوریتمی دبیر هر سرویس معرفی بشه.

----------


## Daleeeeer

كاملاً موافقم. هر چي بيشتر كشش بديم و بحث كنيم ديرتر استارت مي خوره.
اون وقت مي شه يك پروژه دولتي كه فقط حرفش زده مي شه و به هيچ جايي هم نمي رسه.

----------


## man4toman

دوستان بنده انصراف خودم رو اعلام میکنم.
موفق باشید

----------


## Daleeeeer

اي بابا، چرا آخه؟ داشتيم كمكم به كارهات دلگرم مي شديم. قرار بود گرافيست و صفحه آرا باشي.

----------


## manvaputra

> دوستان بنده انصراف خودم رو اعلام میکنم.


چرا؟؟؟؟ مگه چیزی شده!!!!

----------


## salehbagheri

مديران عزيز! همه چيز دست شماست! تا شما تصميم نگيريد، بقيه هم نمي تونند تصميم بگيرند! (البته وابستگي خيلي بده!)
هر چه بيشتر وقت كشي كنيد مشكلاتي مانند زير پيش مياد:



> دوستان بنده انصراف خودم رو اعلام میکنم.


اگر مشكلات شما در حدي هست كه نمي تونيد اين پروژه رو اداره كنيد، بگذاريد به عهده خود كاربران!
كاربران خودشون مجله رو مي سازند و شما تنها كافيه پيشخواني كنيد يا مجله رو تأييد كنيد!

يا اگر مايل به همكاري هستيد، هرچه زودتر حوزه كاري خودتون رو مشخص كنيد! تا كاربران هم حوزه هاي كاري شون مشخص بشه!




> سر دبیر باید یکی از مدیران سایت باشه تازه اونم از مدیران با سابقه که کاملا به سیاست های برنامه نویس آشنا باشه چون خیلی مهمه


به نظر بنده اصلا مهم نيست كي باشه! مهم اينه كه توانا باشه! مديران سايت اكثرا به علت مشغله هاي زياد، نمي تونند به اين مجله برسند، پس بهتره خودمون دست به كار بشيم! فقط كافيه مديران چراغ سبز نشون بدهند!

دوست عزيز Man4Toman : از اين كه ما را تنها گذاشتي ناراحت شديم!

ولي بازم ميگم اين كار ميتونه خيلي جدي باشه، پس نسنجيده وعده همكاري ندهيد!
دوستاني رو كه وعده همكاري ميدهند و بي دليل صحنه رو ترك مي كنند، هرگز نميتونيم ببخشيم!

----------


## MIDOSE

با سلام
ببینید دوستان تا حالا کارو خیلی کش داده ایم ما باید حداقل تا قبل از عید اولین نسخه رو ارائه بدیم من از مدیران سایت خواهش دارم بیان و مسئولیت ها شون رو خودشون انتخاب کنند یا حالا رای گیری کنیم (از بین مدیران) مدیران هم بیان خودشون نظری دارند ارائه بدند راستی برای بار چندم می گم چرا حالا از طریق پیام خصوصی یا به شکل دیگر کل کاربران سایت رو خبر نمی کنیم جدی می گم هستن کسایی که از این جریان خبر ندارند.(من خیلی دوست دارم شاهد پیشرفت این سایت باشم و هر کاری هم ازم بر بیاد انجام می دم)
راستی جناب man4toman خدایی نکرده چیزی شده که انصراف دادید واقعا چرا؟(این جوری که بد شد)
هنوز شروع نکرده انصراف ندید این جوری بچه ها(خدایی نکرده) دلسرد می شند.(البته دلیلش حتما به خودتون مربوطه و شما اختیار دار خودتونید.)
همگی موفق و پیروز باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## man4toman

متاسفانه مدت زمان برای اجرای پروژه خیلی زیاد شد و مجله ی دیگه ایی که موازی با این مجله بود شروع بکار کرد.
اولویت با مجله ایی گذاشته بودم که زودتر استارت بزنه. مجله ی اون سایت کلید خورد.
اگه بتونم درخدمت دوستان هستم. ولی بهتره یک گرافیست دیگه رو برای اینکار مشخص کنید و بنده در حد زمانی که دارم کمکیار باشم.
موفق باشید

----------


## manvaputra

دوستان درسته که همه شوق و اشتیاق داریم ولی باید قبول کرد که تصمیم گیری در این براه نمی تونه به سرعت انجام بگیره و زمان می بره یه چیزی مثل نشریه الکترونیکی شناسنامه این سایت به حساب میاد اگه تا الان فقط جمعی بودیم محدود به این سایت از به بعد قراره مخاطبانی خارج از این محدوده داشته باشیم. نشریه الکترونیکی چیزیه که براحتی و با یک ایمیل می تونه دست به دست بچرخه سیستمی با این محدوده وسیع اگه با اندیشه و برنامه ریزیه درست پیش نره می تونه نه تنها ما رو به جلو نبره بلکه می تونه صد ها قدم هم ما رو به عقب بر گردونه انتخاب سر دبیر یکی از نقطه های حساس و کلیدیه و مهمترین گام به حساب میاد یادتون باشه "خشت اول گر نهد معمار کج ......" کمی صبر و حوصله می تونه خیلی موثر باشه منظورم این نیست که مدت زیادی رو هدر بدیم نه منظورم اینه که این اصل رو فراموش نکنیم که "شروع موفق نصف کاره!"

----------


## MIDOSE

کاملا درست می گید من که موافقم . مدیران هم باید بیان وسط(جسارت نباشه) کاربرا  کارو دست 
می گم مدیر ها اول بیان بگن تمایلی به مسئولیت پذیری(منظورم مدیر شدن) دارند یا نه کسی رو مد نظر دارن و ... درسته که نباید عجله کرد(همه چیز حساب شده باشه) ولی با این سرعتی که ما داریم پیش میریم به سلامتی طی بیست سال اینده موفق می شیم.الان اگه این جوری پیش بریم کم کم دوستان سرد می شن حداقل باید توی این چند روز تعطیلی یک بخش از کار رو پیش می بردیم چند روز دیگه که من بدبختیام شروع می شه.
امیدوارم موفق و پیروز باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## seyyedalith

سلام
به نظر من اگه اسمش برنامه نویس برتر باشه بهتره
چون قشنگ تره و جذب کننده تره
این هم لوگوش :

----------


## manvaputra

دوست عزیز با تشکر از شما با اجازه به نکاتی در رابطه به طراحی لوگوی پیشنهادی شما می پردازم:

اصولا یک لوگو باید در عین سادگی،قدرت انتقال نیز داشته باشد بدون کوچکترین موردی که آشفتگی ذهنی یا پراکندگی بصری ایجاد کنه.باید ساده باشه که در نگاه اول آشنا به نظر بیاد.خوانا باشه.بالانس باشه ، این خیلی مهمه که تقارن در طراحی حفظ بشه.کلا باید به نکاتی مثل : حجم ,تقارن,  پرسپکتیو و خم ها ،پر بودن یا خالی بودن نقاط طلایی و نکات دیگه خیلی توجه کرد.

طرح پیشنهادی شما به هیچ وجه خوانا نیست ! از همه مهمتر بحث عدم تقارنه. ببینید در نگاه اول چشم بیننده روی نقطه یک متمرکز می شه ولی از اون نقطه نه مفهمومی به بیننده منتقل میشه و نه از اون نقطه قراره به جایی هدایت بشه فقط بیننده دچار آشقتگی بصری و ذهنی میشه و این در حالیه که نقطه چهار کاملا خالیه.
به هر حال صحبت تو این زمینه خارج از حوصله و موضوعیت این تاپیکه و هدف از طرح این مسائل این بود که دوستانی که تمایل به ارائه طرح برای آرم یا ل.گ.ی نشریه رو دارن کمی بیشتر تامل کنند

----------


## MIDOSE

اول از همه ممنون که زحمت کشیدی اینو واقعا می گم چون حوصله و ذوغ به خرج دادی حالا می خواد حرفه ای باشه می خواد نباشه ولی دوستان ما که نمی تونیم هنوز چاه نکنده منار رو بدزدیم(جدی نگرید این همون ضرب المثله است) ما ابتدا باید مدیران هر قسمت رو تعیین کنیم و بعد سراغ کسایی که میخواند همکاری کنند تا اینا مشخص نشه هیچ کاری نمیتونیم بکنیم چون همه چیز با بی نظمی پیش میره تا نظم نباشه هیچ کاری پیش نمیره(خودم گفتم) حالا تا ما به ترتیب نیاییم تکلیف مدیرها(همون مدیر رو انتخاب کنیم)رو مشخص کنیم و بعد بریم سراغ بقیه بی فایده است حالا صد بار بیاییم بگیم من فلان کارو انجام می دم یا من(خودم) می خوام منتقد و پیش خوان بشم و...

من قبلنم گفتم حالا هم می گم مدیران بیان تا کار بیش از این کش پیدا نکرده تکلیفمون رو مشخص کنند مدیرانی که  تمایل به قبول مسئولیت دارن بگن و اگه نه چراغ سبزی نشون بدن تا خود کاربرا از بین کسایی که بیشترین پست مفید رو داشتن مدیر ها رو انتخاب کنند.(البته نظر شخصی است وگرنه قصد جسارت ندارم)
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## manvaputra

> وستان از بس نظر دادند این تایپیک ترکید آقا کل جمله بالا رو خلاصه می کنم تشکیل اولین و بزرگترین(البته مطمئن نیست) گروه برنامه نویسی ایران که از طریق گرو های گوچک یک گروه بزرگ رو تشکیل میدن اونم همه به هم چیز یاد میدن.
> منتظر نظرهاتون هستم


این در راستای نشریه است؟ میشه توضیح بدید!

----------


## vcldeveloper

پروسه انتخاب سردبیر داره روال عادی خودش را طی میکنه. انشاء تا یکی دو روز آینده سردبیر مجله معرفی میشه، و انتخاب همکاران مجله، و تعیین روال اجرایی مجله توسط ایشون انجام میشه.

----------


## manvaputra

> پروسه انتخاب سردبیر داره روال عادی خودش را طی میکنه. انشاء تا یکی دو روز آینده سردبیر مجله معرفی میشه، و انتخاب همکاران مجله، و تعیین روال اجرایی مجله توسط ایشون انجام میشه.


جناب کشاورز ممنون از زحمات و پی گیریها، بی صلرانه منتظر بوده همچنان از طرف خودم کلیه دوستان برای هر گونه کمکی اعلام آمادگی می کنم.

----------


## MIDOSE

خیلی عذر می خوام دوستان من نمی دونم داشتم واسه یه تایپیک دیگه نویشتم که اشتباها اینجا پست کردم چون خیلی عجله داشتم(به خاطر احمال کاریم واقعا ببخشید کارم فوری فوتی بود) 
راستی خیلی ممنون جناب کشاورز منم اماده همکاریم تا اونجایی که از توانم بر بیاد.امیدوارم دیگه این روال توی این چند روزه تموم بشه تا بتونیم قبل از عید حداقل نسخه ی اول برنامه نویس رو ببینیم.
مطمئنن سردبیر شخصی لایق و اگاه با سیاست برنامه نویس است.
بازم معذرت می خوام الان پاکش می کنم(ببخشید).
موفق باشید و درود بر همگی

----------


## vcldeveloper

*اعلان:*  شروع طرح انتشار مجله برنامه نویس

----------

